# Onmousover Frage ?



## Emir (14. Feb 2005)

Hallo !
Kann man irgend wie das Onmouseover so einstellen dass wen man zumbeispiel über einen Linkfährt das es dann Automatisch klickt.Also nicht ladet sonden klickt.Irgend wie mit autoclick?

Bin euch für jeden tipp schon dankbar.


----------



## bambi (14. Feb 2005)

also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da sowas wie ein attribut gibt - hab' auch noch nicht soviel mit JS gemacht. aber vielleicht mal eine idee: kannst du dir nicht ne funktion schreiben, die auf deine ziel-seite forwarded? bei mouseover rufst du dann deine funktion auf - muesste eigentlich gehen, oder?

muss aber dazusagen, dass es mich als user etwas nerven wuerde, wenn ich nur mit der maus ueber einen link fahre und dann automatisch auf die seite komme - haengt aber natuerlich von deiner anwendung ab - weiss ja nicht, was du machen willst.  :wink:


----------



## Campino (14. Feb 2005)

EDIT: ups..zu spät


----------



## Emir (14. Feb 2005)

ich möchte halt einen link dmonstrieren der mit onomoesover automatisch klickt!weist.Aber anscheinend kann mir keiner helfen


----------



## bambi (14. Feb 2005)

Mal eine Frage: was meinst Du denn jetzt genau mit 



> klickt



Also beim Drueberfahren die Ziel-Seite oeffnet (s. Vorschlag oben)
oder 
beim Drueberfahren ein "klick"-Geraeusch erzeugt?
Oder was ganz anderes?  :bahnhof:


----------



## bambi (14. Feb 2005)

also falls du doch den click-sound meintest, dann sieh mal unter

http://developer.irt.org/script/485.htm

nach. das sollte das richtige sein... iss aber auf englisch...  :wink:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Feb 2005)

lösung für onmouseover => zur seite wechseln

also zuerst brauchst du nen js, mit nem array der die zielseiten enthält, dann erstellst du nen link und fügst ein onmouseover ein in dem du die funktion aufrufst


```
<html>
<head>
<title>MouseOver - GoTo</title>
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
var seiten = array()

seiten[0] = "http://www.java-forum.org/de"
seiten[1] = "http://www.java-forum.org/en"
seiten[2] = "http://www.google.de"

function changePage(targetId){
   document.location.href = seiten[targetId];
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
[url="#"]JavaForum - Deutscher Bereich[/url]

[url="#"]JavaForum - Englischer Bereich[/url]

[url="#"]Google[/url]

</body>
</html>
```

so die richtung müsste es gehen


----------



## Emir (14. Feb 2005)

Danke euch
werd mal probieren


----------



## Emir (14. Feb 2005)

hab grad probiert aber funktionirt nicht.
also ich will halt das wen mann den link überfährt das der link automatisch geclickt wird.

onmouseover= (und hier der click befehl) ????


----------



## bambi (14. Feb 2005)

also das hier sollte laufen:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>MouseOver - GoTo</title>
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">

function changePage(targetPage){
   top.location.href = targetPage;
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
[url="#"]JavaForum - Deutscher Bereich[/url]

[url="#"]JavaForum - Englischer Bereich[/url]

[url="#"]Google[/url]

</body>
</html>
```

viel spass    

(mich macht's aber echt leicht verrueckt, wenn's dauernd 'ne andere seite laed, wenn ich mal die maus bewege...:lol


----------



## Emir (14. Feb 2005)

ja sicher,is klaar.Ich will es aber nur demonstrieren.
Danke nochamal


----------



## Emir (15. Feb 2005)

ja eine frage noch.gilt die seite dan auch als gecklickt oder wird sie nur geladen?


----------



## bambi (15. Feb 2005)

Ich versteh Deine Frage nicht so ganz:



			
				Emir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gilt die seite dann auch als gecklickt



Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## Guest (9. Dez 2005)

Emir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Kann man irgend wie das Onmouseover so einstellen dass wen man zumbeispiel über einen Linkfährt das es dann Automatisch klickt.Also nicht ladet sonden klickt.Irgend wie mit autoclick?
> 
> Bin euch für jeden tipp schon dankbar.


----------

